# Jumbo cyps. Aggressive level?



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been doing some research and so it suggested that jumbo cyps are highly aggressive. Just wanted to know how aggressive they really are for those that have kept them. I've been looking to get some cyps blue orchid and grow them out in my 75g along with regular comps and Moba Juvies.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

They can be very aggresive depending on the group. I had a group of 14 male blue orchids in a 210g that got along fine (after they had killed off all the females). I seperated the group and all **** broke loose. Either way, these fish get quite large and like to swim, which they won't be doing much of in a 48" tank. Plus, they will probably distress the fronts if they are bigger, and will probably get eaten by the fronts when the fronts grow.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

How long will it take for them to get to adult size from 2"?
What would you consider a good length (tank wise) for them.

14 males must've been an awesome sight when they were getting along.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think about a year to start with the aggesive behavior(if they do get agressive). I wouldn't want to keep them in anything less than a six footer myself. If I really had to, I guess I would try my luck in a five footer. 14 males did look pretty impresive, they were in with around 18 paracyps and some Ventralis.


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

I mistakingly bought 9 Blue Orchid juvies and put them in a 48" 55 gal. I have what looks to be 2 males in the group and in the last 2 weeks I've had 2 females carrying. My more dominate male is definitely doing some chasing around in the tank until he gets too close to the J transcriptus and then he's chased away by them. Some days he'll have all the females backed into a corner. He and the other male get into a little action on ocassion with no serious side effects as of yet. I purchased all the vendor had at the time in early May at 1.25". The males are several inches long right now. I really like their looks but don't know how long they will be in this tank. My other tanks are too small.


----------



## iandraco (Jan 27, 2012)

i have f1 kigoma jumbos in a 40B currently while i am setting up a 125 for them and some other tangs and have no aggression. actually i've had 2 spawns. mine are young and only about 3" though.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

For those that have owned kitumbas jumbo, are they purple in color or more like dark blue? 
I like the yellow blue color on the luvua but wouldn't mind checking out the kits if they're purplish. 
My plan is to start growing and breeding these jumbo so I can put a lot of them in an 8' or 10' tank. So I figured I'll buy 8-10 of them for now.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

kitumbas are highly variable, from all blue to all purple to purple and yellow.. cyps arent overly aggressive.. i mean they flash each other and *** seen them snap at other species but all in all they arent very aggressive imo
heres some shots of my kitumbas


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice collection Mike. 
I will most likely stick with blue orchid livua since this color is more consistent. Do you think 8-10 can be housed in a 75g for about a year or so?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can I keep these with the kilesas and Sumbu comps at the while growing out the Mobas?


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

I have several groups of Kigoma and some kerenge island cyps. I have yet to see any aggression at all beyond dancing and flaring. not one fish has ever been injured in any way. my groups have 30 adults each right now...no aggression just constant spawns, I have over 100 juvies and 6 females about to release. I keep the cyps in my community tank and in cyp only tanks ...still no problems at all.


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

I have over 100 juvies and 6 females about to release. I keep the cyps in my community tank and in cyp only tanks ...still no problems at all. I have cyps with my Kileasas and my calvus and comps...heck I may give baby cyps to the kids on Halloween this year to cut down the flock a bit.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

It's too bad you're so far away - I'd come trick-or-treating lol. I could use about a dozen Kerenge's.

Nice looking fish you have there.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

kitumbas are really the only cyp that i know of with that much variation.. all cyps can have either a blue tail or a yellow tail except cyp pavos which can have either a yellow or blue anal fin.. and cyp zebras are monomorphic.. the kigomas and livua are really nice.. love the powder blue fins.. im also a fan of the micro mabilibili and one day ill get a group..

yea i have a group of cyprichromis microlepidotus karilani in with kilesa and sumbu dwarf comps.. they do fine..

im keeping jumbo: katete, mtoto, kitumba, albino kitumbas and leptosoma: kerenge and tanzanian neon and then micro karilani

i see your signature says you have utintas in there too.. dont ever mix cyps


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be replacing the utintas with blue orchids.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish I could trick or treat at your house, as well!


----------



## [email protected]@n (Aug 28, 2012)

well ..first you go west then north and I'm on Main street.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just sold all my utintas and I must say, a tang tank just isn't complete without a shoal of cyps. One of the females was also holding and she spat out some **** in the guys bucket. 
Hopefully I can find the blue orchids locally.

Thanks for all the pics btw.

Hey Noddy, got anymore jumbo cyps?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry bud, long gone.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

No problem.

What do you guys think of the jumbo chaitikas? Got some pics btw. 
Found some of these at 1" for $12/****.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

too bad you dont live closer.. i sell cyp fry way cheaper and cant seem to give them away most of the time


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks man. 
Local supplies are fairly low here and uncommon tangs are hard to come by. 
$12/1" **** is pricey.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

What do u think of the chaitikas btw?
What color are they mostly?


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

chaitikas are a tri color.. theres some debate as to why they call fish tri colors.. there are a bunch of different locations referred to as such.. some think its because the fish has 3 colors.. i think most are yellow, blue and black or something liek that.. some think that its because males can have 3 different colors.. im not sure i dont keep any..

that being said jumbo chaitikas are nice.. you really cant go wrong with any cyp.. thats why i have so many cuz anytime i can get my hands on a nice group im always a sucker for them and buy them.. there are a whole bunch of variants i want to keep one day but i cant bring myself to get rid of the ones i already have


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll gladly take them off your hands! :lol:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone has some kigomas in the CHicago area?


----------



## thefishdaddy (Nov 7, 2002)

it can be done even in a smaller tank but I won't recommend it, more fish is better.
10 gallon tank with extra males paracyp. and Kitumba cyps. regular and albino. 

















whater change


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm surprised those don't jump out or slam into the glass a bunch when u change that much water. Looks stressful!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's just wrong. 
Not even close to what I had in mind.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

You put them in a ten gallon then put them in an inch of water during water changes?!?!
Don't tell me you pour in the water all at once.


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

its been my experience that altolamps and cyps dont like big water changes.. altolamps dont even like small water changes *** noticed sometimes.. ill have to turn the lights off for a few hours for them to stop gasping.. that being said.. if you did big water changes very often the water chemistry wouldnt alter much.. its the sudden change in chemistry they dont like..i would never keep that many fish in a small tank thou.. but i was breeding jumbos in a 40 long


----------

